Ask HN: What do you wish someone else would build since you don't have the time? - Austin_Conlon
======
troydavis
A way to operate a Discord server and a Discourse instance for a paying
membership community - that isn’t owned by Patreon. Patreon acquired
Memberful, which does this
([https://memberful.com/integrations/](https://memberful.com/integrations/)).

Competing services seem to either be chat-specific (like LaunchPass) or using
their own chat and forum web apps.

------
dalke
A molecular structure viewer/browser/search plugin for JupyterLab for SDF and
SMILES files. It should work as filetype viewer and inline in the notenook.
Preferably using RDKit.

I've been wanting that for several years. Never had the time to do it, as it
requires a lot more Javascript skills than I have time to learn.

------
hitsurume
I really like the game Slay the Spire and would love people to make online /
web version of it (please no mobile).

------
fish45
a dwm clone for wayland

